# problem mit .htaccess



## macropode (30. Oktober 2007)

Hi Leute,

und schon wieder hab ich ein Problem

Ich habe mir auf einem Suse 9.3 ein Apache2 istalliert.

jetzt möchte ich einen bereich mit einer .htaccess schützen.

folgende Vorgehensweise:

Ich habe die http.conf so geändert:


```
<Directory /srv/www/htdocs>
    Options None
    AllowOverride ALL
    Order deny,allow
    Deny from all
</Directory>


AccessFileName .htaccess
# and never show them
<Files ~ "^\.ht">
    Order allow,deny
    Deny from all
</Files>
```


Meine .htaccess sieht folgendermasen aus:


```
# .htaccess-Datei für Web-Verzeichnis /service
AuthType Basic
AuthName "Service-Bereich"
AuthUserFile /usr/verwaltung/web/.htusers
AuthGroupFile /usr/verwaltung/web/.htgroups
Require user Werner Dieter Heidi
Require group Servicetechniker
```

Als Anleitung habe ich diese Seite benutzt.
http://de.selfhtml.org/servercgi/server/htaccess.htm


Das Problem ist ganz einfach das die .htaccess vollkommen ignoriert wird und ich sofort in den jeweiligen ordner kommen den ich eigentlich sperren möchte.

Habt Ihr noch eine Idee wo der Fehler liegen könnte?

Bitte helft mir ich bin mit meinem Latein am Ende!


----------



## macropode (30. Oktober 2007)

Achja in der acces_log steht:


```
192.168.6.10 - - [31/Oct/2007:00:45:01 +0100] "GET / HTTP/1.1" 200 4 "-" "Mozilla/5.0 (X11; U; Linux i686; de; rv:1.8.0.10) Gecko/20060911 SUSE/1.5.0.10-0.2 Firefox/1.5.0.10"
```

und in der error_log steht:


```
[Wed Oct 31 00:44:59 2007] [error] [client 192.168.6.10] client denied by server configuration: /srv/www/htdocs/.htaccess
```


----------



## olqs (31. Oktober 2007)

```
<Directory /srv/www/htdocs>
    Options None
    AllowOverride ALL
    Order deny,allow
    Deny from all
</Directory>
```

Also hier verbietest du schon allen auf das Verzeichnis /srv/www/htdocs zuzugreifen.
Dann kann auch nicht die .htaccess Datei die dort drin liegt gelesen werden.
Hier die Bereiche freischalten die jemals Zugriff darauf erhalten sollten (z.B.: allow from all) und dann in der .htaccess auf Berechtigung überprüfen.

Es geht nicht alles vorher zu sperren und dann über die .htaccess Datei erst zu erlauben, da eben nichtmal der Zugriff auf die .htaccess Datei möglich ist.


----------



## bennos30 (1. November 2007)

Jepp

du must dem webserver auch erlauben die htaccess zu nutzen und nach Änderungen immer schön einen RELOAD des Webserver machen. 


gruss
bennos


----------



## macropode (1. November 2007)

dabke erstmal für die schnelle hilfe jetzt ist es so das die .htacces im browser gelistet wir jedoch nicht ausgeführt wird.

Das heist beim aufruf des ordners wird nicht mehr die index.php aufgrufen sondern die .htacces ausgelesen und angezeigt!


----------

